# Waders Recommendation



## seacer

Hi Guy's

I have been studying wading and would like to get a recommendation for medium quality waders for beginner. I don't see myself using this in the deepest of winter more than likely wading in late spring through earlier fall so I believe non insulate would work.


----------



## DSMCasey

Old Khaki Pants tucked into socks.


----------



## jhruzek

$99 Magellan breathables from Academy. Keep the box. They will replace them no questions asked if they leak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seacer

*Help with sizes please*

jhruzek

Academy don't list the and size chart so I have no idea how to judge the small, meduim sizes selections.

Can you recommend based on your Magellan wader size what I need with my size below

Waist 34-35
chest 40"
inseam 29"


----------



## LaddH

You can try them on in the store.
The size on the box is not real accurate.
Stocking foot fit is really important. I don't recommend boot foot.
You are probably a medium but you have to try them on.


----------



## JustSlabs

I go by the foot size. I wear a 14 and to get that size foot I have to get an XL. I wouldn't recommend getting a boot foot either.


----------



## SeaY'all

jhruzek said:


> $99 Magellan breathables from Academy. Keep the box. They will replace them no questions asked if they leak.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This X2


----------



## seacer

*Boots for the stocking waders*

Does anyone have a preference to the boots for stocking waders for spring through fall seasons? I guess a person would be looking for calf height boots that seal from the water out of the boot.


----------



## slabnabbin

The last thing I want while wading in cold water is to be wet and that's what will happen with Magellan waders. Some people have had good luck with them but there are several folks that had leaks and that sucks. Although academy takes them back every time you have a leak that's not something I want to deal with. Waders are meant to keep you dry so buy a pair of simms and be done.


----------



## Capt.Troy

Simms


----------



## fishingcacher

Sounds like he doesn't plan on using them very often. One of the companies that makes them is owned by the Coleman company. I had a leaky zipper so they sent me a new pair. I like the ones with boots since they go on and off quickly but your will get a better fit with stocking feet waders but then you will have an added expense of the boots. The downside for me with the ones with boots and the place when the boots is attached to the wader rubs against my leg and gives me a blister so I have to wear extra long socks. Also if you plan on doing a lot of walking then the stocking foot is better.


----------



## Lone-Star

The Magellan are good for the price point. If you are new to wading those would be great. If you are serious about it though you might as well get Simms because you will end up wanting them.


----------



## jendruschb

*Dryft waders*

Has anyone ever tried DRYFT waders? Higher in price relating to Most brands.


----------



## jhruzek

I would just go to Academy and try them on. With them on also get a pair of the RayGuard boots. They are worth the peace of mind instead of stingray barb in the foot. Especially if you are new to the Tx saltwater shuffle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguaflaca

seacer said:


> Hi Guy's
> 
> I have been studying wading and would like to get a recommendation for medium quality waders for beginner. I don't see myself using this in the deepest of winter more than likely wading in late spring through earlier fall so I believe non insulate would work.


if I was only gonna wade from late spring to early fall, I wouldn't need waders. I prefer to wet wade at that time of year, even with good breathables.


----------



## seacer

Lone-Star said:


> The Magellan are good for the price point. If you are new to wading those would be great. If you are serious about it though you might as well get Simms because you will end up wanting them.


Same story I heard time and time again. I guess I'll get the simms

Thx


----------



## OnedayScratch

Wet wade. Waste of money for waders. I wear neoprene from Dec. Through Feb. I use them to kill duxxx too so I waste a pair after two or three seasons. Cheapos for me. I pretty much wet waded all winter due to pinhole leaks....acts as a heater though.

Breathable neoprene with hole filling technology?? Now you're on to somthin...


----------



## seacer

*Onedayscratch wading footwear*

Onedayscratch what do you do for footwear?

searacer


----------



## Pintail11

Save up your money and buy Simms!


----------



## popadog

Simms are the way to go but i have had good luck with magellan freeports. They dont have all the seems the higher end magellans have. They seem to last longer than the more expensive magellens my friends use.


----------



## cory4408

simms


----------



## Flat Natural Born

Simms.ive been thru the whole take em back to academy drill about 6 times.while they always take em back it starts to get old.ive never had a pair of magellans last a yr.my buddy had a pair of simms that he had for a few years and he actually ripped them with a lure and sent them back and they replaced them no questions asked.


----------



## okmajek

I bought these from here. Simms said if they leak send em in and I can upgrade or replace with LKQ . No problem..http://www.sierratradingpost.com/simms-drift-waders-stockingfoot-for-men~p~6419y/?filterString=s~simms-waders%2F&colorFamily=01 No leaks yet. second winter coming up..


----------



## kenny

These Gulfcoast Waders are made locally and may be worth a look at $79.00.
http://www.gulfcoastwaders.com/Breathable-Fishing-Waders-Dark-Grey-3-Layer-BHT-010.htm


----------

